# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Liebherr] Προβλημα με συντηρηση ψυγειου liebherr 4003

## sakis4

Kαλησπερα σας,οπως αναφερω και στο τιτλο εχω προβλημα με τη ψυξη στη συντηρηση του ψυγειου μου(μοντελο 4003 της liebherr).Διαβασα προσεκτικα ολα τα παρομοια θεματα που δεν ειναι και λιγα για το συγκεκριμενο μοντελο αλλα δεν εβγαλα καμια ακρη. Ολα ξεκινησαν ανακαλυπτωντας φυσικα οτι η συντηρηση ειχε ανεπαρκη ψυξη. 

Πρωτη κινηση να το ανοιξω και να το κλεισω....ματαιο ομως μιας και ο συμπιεστης δεν φαινοταν να ηταν σε λειτουργεια.
Δευτερη κινηση το εβγαλα απο την πριζα και το ξανα εβαλα...ο συμπιεστης πηρε μπροστα δουλεψε για λιγο και σταματησε μετα απο λιγα λεπτα.Ανοιγοντας την πορτα διαπιστωσα στην πλατη του ψυγειου ενα φιλμ παγου.

Απο οτι διαβασα και σε αλλα θεματα παραπανω και αυτο που μπορουσα να κανω ηταν να ελεξω τα λαστιχα στην πορτα της συντηρησης. Ετσι εβαλα ενα φακο μεσα και παρατηρησα περιμετρικα τα λαστιχα.. σε καποιο σημειο ειδα φως....και θεωρω πλεον οτι εχω απολειεσ απο εκει....

1)θα ηθελα να μαθω εαν ηταν σωστος ο ελεγχος που εκανα για τα λαστιχα

2)εαν οντως εχω απολεια απο κει ειναι λογικο να πιανει παγο στη πλατη???

3) τι σταματαει το συμπιεστη οταν πιασει παγο???

4) υπαρχει περιπτωση να φταιει ο θερμοστατης και αν ναι πως μπορω να τον μετρησω με πολυμετρο για να δω οτι ειναι οκ??

5) υπαρχει περιπτωση απολειας ψυκτικου υγρου ?? αν ναι...πως μπορω να το διαπιστωσω...γνωριζει κανεις τυπο και ποσοτητα ???

----------


## nikosp

Χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός στα ψυγεία μπορώ να σου πώ ότι 
1)Ο έλενχος που έκανες στο 'λαστιχο' του ψυγείου σου είναι σωστός
2)Εάν έχεις απώλεια από εκεί δέν νομίζω ότι είναι σωστό να πιάνει πάγο στην πλάτη
3)Τον συμπιεστή τον σταματάει ο αυτόματος(θερμοστάτης)
4)Ο θερμοστάτης ξεκινάει και σταματάει το μοτέρ
Υπάρχει περίπτωση μετά από πολύ μεγάλη χρήση η ακόμα και μεγάλο σταμάτημα του ψυγείου να μήν σταματάει καθόλου το μοτέρ η ακόμα και να μήν ξεκινάει
5)Υπάρχει περίπτωση απώλειας του ψυκτικού υγρού εάν κάποια σωλήνα έχει για κάποιο τρόπο τρυπήσει(ίσως και σαπίσει)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Δευτερη κινηση το εβγαλα απο την πριζα και το ξανα εβαλα...ο συμπιεστης πηρε μπροστα δουλεψε για λιγο και σταματησε μετα απο λιγα λεπτα.


Με τι θερμοκρασία στον θάλαμο σταμάτησε ? αν δεν πρόλαβε να πιάσει την κατάλληλη ψύξη ώστε να κόψει από θερμοστάτη , τότε μπορεί να έχει τα γνωστά προβλήματα των παρακάτω θυμάτων (φούσκωμα της πλάτης από διαρροή κτλ ) (διάβασε αξιολογήσεις χρηστών)
http://www.skroutz.gr/s/40263/Liebherr-CNesf-4003.html

----------


## Nikos Anagnostou

> Kαλησπερα σας,οπως αναφερω και στο τιτλο εχω προβλημα με τη ψυξη στη συντηρηση του ψυγειου μου(μοντελο 4003 της liebherr).Διαβασα προσεκτικα ολα τα παρομοια θεματα που δεν ειναι και λιγα για το συγκεκριμενο μοντελο αλλα δεν εβγαλα καμια ακρη. Ολα ξεκινησαν ανακαλυπτωντας φυσικα οτι η συντηρηση ειχε ανεπαρκη ψυξη. 
> 
> Πρωτη κινηση να το ανοιξω και να το κλεισω....ματαιο ομως μιας και ο συμπιεστης δεν φαινοταν να ηταν σε λειτουργεια.
> Δευτερη κινηση το εβγαλα απο την πριζα και το ξανα εβαλα...ο συμπιεστης πηρε μπροστα δουλεψε για λιγο και σταματησε μετα απο λιγα λεπτα.Ανοιγοντας την πορτα διαπιστωσα στην πλατη του ψυγειου ενα φιλμ παγου.
> 
> Απο οτι διαβασα και σε αλλα θεματα παραπανω και αυτο που μπορουσα να κανω ηταν να ελεξω τα λαστιχα στην πορτα της συντηρησης. Ετσι εβαλα ενα φακο μεσα και παρατηρησα περιμετρικα τα λαστιχα.. σε καποιο σημειο ειδα φως....και θεωρω πλεον οτι εχω απολειεσ απο εκει....
> 
> 1)θα ηθελα να μαθω εαν ηταν σωστος ο ελεγχος που εκανα για τα λαστιχα
> 
> ...


Καταρχην δεν εχεις μια φωτο του ψυγειου να δουμε ποιο καλλα τι γινεται και τι ενοεις.Μου ειχε τυχη ψυγειο λιπχιερ με πλακετα ομως ηλεκτρονικο δηλαδη να εχει προβλημα οπως εσενα να πιανει παγο η συντηρηση και να φταιει ο σενσορας της συντηρησης.Δωσε καμια φωτο να βγαλουμε συμπερασμα τι ενοεις.

----------


## kosmar

> Kαλησπερα σας,οπως αναφερω και στο τιτλο εχω προβλημα με τη ψυξη στη συντηρηση του ψυγειου μου(μοντελο 4003 της liebherr).Διαβασα προσεκτικα ολα τα παρομοια θεματα που δεν ειναι και λιγα για το συγκεκριμενο μοντελο αλλα δεν εβγαλα καμια ακρη. Ολα ξεκινησαν ανακαλυπτωντας φυσικα οτι η συντηρηση ειχε ανεπαρκη ψυξη. 
> 
> Πρωτη κινηση να το ανοιξω και να το κλεισω....ματαιο ομως μιας και ο συμπιεστης δεν φαινοταν να ηταν σε λειτουργεια.
> Δευτερη κινηση το εβγαλα απο την πριζα και το ξανα εβαλα...ο συμπιεστης πηρε μπροστα δουλεψε για λιγο και σταματησε μετα απο λιγα λεπτα.Ανοιγοντας την πορτα διαπιστωσα στην πλατη του ψυγειου ενα φιλμ παγου.
> 
> Απο οτι διαβασα και σε αλλα θεματα παραπανω και αυτο που μπορουσα να κανω ηταν να ελεξω τα λαστιχα στην πορτα της συντηρησης. Ετσι εβαλα ενα φακο μεσα και παρατηρησα περιμετρικα τα λαστιχα.. σε καποιο σημειο ειδα φως....και θεωρω πλεον οτι εχω απολειεσ απο εκει....
> 
> 1)θα ηθελα να μαθω εαν ηταν σωστος ο ελεγχος που εκανα για τα λαστιχα
> 
> ...


Κάνε μια 24ωρη απόψυξη. Έλεγξε την πλάτη αν έχει φούσκωμα είτε με το χέρι πατώντας την είτε με το ράφι της συντήρησης για να δεις καμπύλη στην πλάτη. Αν δείς φούσκωμα κάλεσε την εταιρεία. Συνήθως κάνουν αντικατάσταση με οικονομική συμμετοχή δική σου.

----------


## sakis4

Κυριοι σας ευχαριστω ολους για τον ενδιαφερον σας.

Ας τα παρουμε τα πραγματα ομως απο την αρχη..

Στο  ψυγειο εχει γινει 24ωρη αποψυξη.Επειτα το εβαλα στη πριζα και ο  συμπιεστης αρχισε να λειτουργει..Στο χωρο της καταψυξης η θερμοκρασια  ηταν στα επιθυμητα επιπεδα...και μεχρι εδω ολα καλα...στο χωρο της  συντηρησης ομως και ειδικα στη πλατη εμφανιστηκε ενα στρωμα παγου,,να  σημειωσω οτι δεν εχω εντωπισει διαρροη ψυκτικου η σκασμενη πλατη η  καποιες ανωμαλιες που αναφερουν οι περισσοτεροι....και αυτοματως παυει να λειτουργει ο συμπιεστης...

Γιατι ομως να μου δημιουργει παγο????

Απο  τη στιγμη ομως που δημιουργει παγο ο θερμοστατης πιστευω οτι λειτουργει  σωστα   και κοβει το συμπιεστη αφενως για να τον προφυλλαξει και αυτον  αλλα και το κυκλωμα...

θα προσπαθησω να ανεβασω φωτο για να εχετε μια καλυτερη εικονα....

οσο  αναφορα για την εταιρια δυστυχως ολες οι καταγγελιες και τα παραπονα  δεν ειναι αδικα καθως ολα τα παραπανω ισχυουν!!!!!!!!! οπως ανεφερε και  πιο πανω ο Πετρος.

----------


## kosmar

Είδες την πλάτη αν έχει φούσκωμα; ο έλεγχος αυτός πρέπει να γίνει αμέσως μετά την 24ωρη απόψυξη και πριν μπει στην πριζα. Επίσης το ψυγείο αυτό δεν έχει θερμοστάτη. Έχει 2 σένσορες στην συντήρηση και πλακέτα

----------


## kosmar

Σάκη στο προφίλ σου λέει τεχνικός. Τι τεχνικός αν επιτρέπεται;

----------


## sakis4

Κωστα εχεις δικιο τους βρηκα τους σενσορες...Η πλακα ειναι οτι ο τεχνικος απο την εταιρια φαγωθηκε να μου αλλαξει το θερμοστατη.....

Καλα ειδες Κωστα ειμαι τεχνικος...επισκευαζω αλυσοπριονα.θαμνοκοπτικα.χλοοκοπτικα και πολλα αλλα εργαλεια και μηχανηματα...

Εαν μπορω να βοηθησω σε κατι...χαρα μου.....

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Κωστα εχεις δικιο τους βρηκα τους σενσορες...Η πλακα ειναι οτι ο τεχνικος απο την εταιρια φαγωθηκε να μου αλλαξει το θερμοστατη.....


Την πλακέτα θέλεις να πεις (βλέπε #7) . Σου είπε τίποτα για το ενδεχόμενο "κακής ψύξης " ή φουσκωμένης πλάτης?

----------


## takir1

Αγαπητοί φίλοι επειδή είχα κι εγώ πρόβλημα με το συγκεκριμένο ψυγείο ,ανακάλυψα ότι έχει πρόβλημα με τους σένσορες  της συντήρησης. Τους άλλαξα πρόσφατα για δεύτερη φορά  σε δύο χρόνια. Υπάρχει ένα pdf με το κιτ  επισκευής της Liebherr καθώς και τους κωδικούς βλάβης ,test mode και άλλα.Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να του το στείλω.

----------

Papas00zas (15-07-17)

----------


## takir1

[QUOTE=takir1;588408]Αγαπητοί φίλοι επειδή είχα κι εγώ πρόβλημα με το συγκεκριμένο ψυγείο ,ανακάλυψα ότι έχει πρόβλημα με τους σένσορες  της συντήρησης. Τους άλλαξα πρόσφατα για δεύτερη φορά  σε δύο χρόνια. Υπάρχει ένα pdf με το κιτ  επισκευής της Liebherr καθώς και τους κωδικούς βλάβης ,test mode και άλλα.Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να του το στείλω.

Επειδή το αρχείο είναι μεγάλο δεν μπορώ να το ανεβάσω εδώ. Δώστε ε-μαι λ να σάς το στείλω

----------


## greekengineer

palamidi13@gmail.com αν μπορεις στειλε μου το manual.
ευχαριστω

----------


## ΔΙΑΣ

ΑΝ θελεις το στελνεις και σε εμενα εχω το ιδιο ψυγειο μου εκανε καποια προβληματα τελευτεα στο kolosatrov@hotmail.com σε ευχαριστω αν τελικα το στειλης με σωζεις και παλι ευχαριστω

----------


## pepeo

τακη καλημερα αν εχεις την καλοσυνη θα τοστειλεις και σε μενα το email ειναι agaliotisteo@yahoo.gr ευχαριστω!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΔΙΑΣ

σε ευχαριστω ελυσα το προβλημα

----------

takir1 (27-07-17)

----------


## kvnik153

Τάκη καλησπέρα. Επειδή και το δικό μου το Liebherr παρουσιάζει το ίδιο πρόβλημα, σου είναι εύκολο να μου στείλεις το pdf αρχείο στο kvaroglou@yahoo.gr? Σ' ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## tsiki76

Τάκη καλημέρα. Επειδή και το δικό μου το Liebherr παρουσιάζει σχεδόν  ίδια πρόβληματα-εχω ανοιξει θεμα προ ετων με μικρες βελτιωσεις απλα τωρα τελευταια μου κανει νουμερα και πρεπει να ξανασχοληθω ή να το αντικαταστησω, σου είναι εύκολο να μου στείλεις το pdf αρχείο στο tsiki76@hotmail.com ?
Σ ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## gregkle

Καλησπέρα, οποίος μπορεί ας μου στείλει κι έμενα το pdf στο gregkle@hotmail.com
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## steliosl

Καλησπέρα, ένας ακόμα ταλαίπωρος που παλεύει με το Liebherr 4003..... Oποίος μπορεί ας μου στείλει κι έμενα το pdf στο steliosl@yahoo.com

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!!!!

----------


## duvdev

Επίσης κι εδώ το Pdf αν γινεται (η το λινκ, ότι βολεύει)
duvdev_1@hotmail.com

----------


## tipos

http://interparts.lex-com.net/interp...00800SV_gb.pdf

----------

duvdev (22-02-18)

----------


## vforvladi

[QUOTE=takir1;588440]


> Αγαπητοί φίλοι επειδή είχα κι εγώ πρόβλημα με το συγκεκριμένο ψυγείο ,ανακάλυψα ότι έχει πρόβλημα με τους σένσορες  της συντήρησης. Τους άλλαξα πρόσφατα για δεύτερη φορά  σε δύο χρόνια. Υπάρχει ένα pdf με το κιτ  επισκευής της Liebherr καθώς και τους κωδικούς βλάβης ,test mode και άλλα.Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται να του το στείλω.
> 
> Επειδή το αρχείο είναι μεγάλο δεν μπορώ να το ανεβάσω εδώ. Δώστε ε-μαι λ να σάς το στείλω


Καλησπερα φιλε, αν μπορεις στειλε το αρχειο και εδω
vforvladit@gmail.com

Εν τω μεταξυ, εχω το σφαλμα οπου αναβοσβηνουν οι ενδειξεις θερμοκρασιας 9 κ 5 με παραλληλο "σφυριγμα" του buzzer.
Απο οτι διαβασα ειναι αισθητηριο εβαπορετας, εσενα αναβοσβηνε ο ιδιος κωδικος σφαλματος;

Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα.

----------

